# Insurance Quotation



## Dan Walker

I called Coversure for a quotation for my public liability and motor trade.

I have been dealing with Jayne and just wanted to let everyone know that customer service was nothing short of excellent.

I will not be going anywhere else for my insurance.

Thanks again.


----------



## Shiny

Thanks Dan, glad we could be of help. I really appreciate the feed back and will pass your kind words on to Jayne.

Cheers again.


----------



## Toto

I wiil second that just bought my second year from jayne service spot on.


----------

